# Are rockford fostgate p3s good?



## holyguacamole (Dec 4, 2010)

Im looking at these subs with the enclosure Rockford Fosgate P3-2X12 Enclosed Car Subwoofers at Onlinecarstereo.com Are these good for the price and everything? And what amp should i get? Whats a mono amp and 2 channel amp and stuff?


----------



## holyguacamole (Dec 4, 2010)

o and also these 10" seem like they are just as good but whats the difference besides 2"? http://www.techronics.com/caraudio_...-ohm-T1-Power-Series-Subwoofer.html?aff=72182 Cause I already have a dual 10" sealed box...


----------



## holyguacamole (Dec 4, 2010)

sorry for all the questions but can i have two mono channel 700-800w rms amps? 1 amp for each sub? Would like to order some tonight if i can get help


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Well the t1 have more xmax and can handle more power than the p3s.
I'm running a single 03 model t1 12 ported and can get stupid loud on the lows.
If your looking for really loud i would go with the t1 tens ported.


----------



## holyguacamole (Dec 4, 2010)

so you would recommend getting the t1 10" and putting them in the box i already have? I was wondering if i could use this amp to power them both? Hifonics HFi3000D (HFi 3000D) Class D Monoblock HFi Series Amp Or would you recommend something else? also would that be a good setup? or would you think something else would be better for the $


----------



## holyguacamole (Dec 4, 2010)

ok so i been looking and this is what i found. would this be ok? Two subs: WoofersEtc.com - T1D210 - Rockford Fosgate 10" Power T1 2-Ohm DVC Subwoofer and this amp: WoofersEtc.com - FX1-5500D - SPL 5500 Watt Class D Monoblock Amplifier


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm in agreement about the t1 vs p3. I brought a nib t1 10" from fleabay for $118 shipped so maybe you could look on there. Imo If your leaning towards sq then the JL 10w3? is the best sub for rrp$150. There are comparisons on the interweb if you google.


----------



## holyguacamole (Dec 4, 2010)

ok lol i know im moving all over the place but i realized i would like to use the box i have so i will prolly stick to 10" subs. and im looking at the JL Audio 10W7-3 (10W73) 10" Single 3 ohm W7 Subwoofer they seem to be the best 10" subs you can get. and for now i would just get 1 and a new amp that can handle both and later get the other. plus a new alternator lol ne 1 have these subs? are they good? and what amp should i get? Id like to not spend over $1000 with this 1 sub and amp and $100 install


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

A sub won't sound good if you don't give it a proper enclosure....


----------



## holyguacamole (Dec 4, 2010)

well i have this enclosure FRYS.com*|*SCOSCHE

cheap i know but will sound ok for now and i will upgrade over time


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

For me, I'll prefer to have a sub that requires small power... This will ensure you have enough of power to make the sub punch and not stressing your power supply.... 
Then with proper enclosure built for that sub, it will sound better than you use the generic enclosure.... 
When the above 2 are done right, you won't be thinking of changing sub anymore... Make it right in the first place and you won't regret...


----------



## Ianarian (Dec 20, 2010)

I can sense your urgency... Can't wait until you get this quick fix app installed... First thing you want to do is evaluate the sound... Whether or not you are ok with it... You're still shooting yo0urself in the foot. 2 weeks from now, you'll be back... "SO, everything was workin fine, and all of a sudden the sub quit working". <---- This is the road you are probably going to chose.

What amp now? 

Without upgraded electrical in the car... Anything over 1000w+/- won't happen.... You're going to be rendering "something" for every minute you play the system improperly..


----------



## Ianarian (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh the SPL.... Ya dude, they are going to give you that much power for what? ..... I'd say that amp will supply $250 bux worth of unclear power...

At least get a Alpine M2000.... If you ruin that thing.... you're hopeless.


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

kyheng said:


> For me, I'll prefer to have a sub that requires small power... This will ensure you have enough of power to make the sub punch and not stressing your power supply....
> Then with proper enclosure built for that sub, it will sound better than you use the generic enclosure....
> When the above 2 are done right, you won't be thinking of changing sub anymore... Make it right in the first place and you won't regret...


That's what I'm talking about, please listen to this guy!


----------



## holyguacamole (Dec 4, 2010)

ok, you guys are telling me stuff but not recommending ne thing lol besides the alpine  so i wana have a nice sub system between 800-1200w rms. what would you recommend? I dont mind paying to have quality equipment. I listen to heavy rock so i need stuff that can hit hard two hours a day(drive to work) and be shaking my windows and if i want the guys windows next to me lol what would it take?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Number means nothing if you don't know how to control it...
If you want, a JL Audio HD750/1 will be good enough to power any sub in the market....


----------



## jking29 (Jan 6, 2008)

Two TC Sounds 10" Epics would fit that box and work very well. They are also on sale this weekend. TC Sounds Epic 10" DVC Subwoofer 293-656 This Cadence amplifier ran @ 2 ohms on the 2 subs would be perfect for them. WoofersEtc.com - ZRS-7000D - Cadence 2600 Watt 1 Ch Competition Amplifier


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Good setup around that box would be a pair of Alpine type-r 10's in the d2 coils and the Alpine mrx m100 amp to give you 1000rms at 2 ohms.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Good setup around that box would be a pair of Alpine type-r 10's in the d2 coils and the Alpine mrx m100 amp to give you 1000rms at 2 ohms.


X2 This is the most logical advice you have been given so far.
(To add to this) if those two subs dont do what you want chances are that it is installed base sooo......


----------



## holyguacamole (Dec 4, 2010)

awesome guys  now when picking stuff does it make a difference if you buy the name brand stuff over cheaper things?


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

holyguacamole said:


> awesome guys  now when picking stuff does it make a difference if you buy the name brand stuff over cheaper things?


YES think like this kia vs lexus. Will they both get you where you want to go?
maybe but i bet the lexus will do a better job ans you will feel better when you get there. 
If you get the cheapest **** out there thats what its going to sound like.
But there is a point of Diminishing returns - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
Do some research find out whats what then make a purchase.
You will spend less money by doing it right the first time.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

wow.


----------



## holyguacamole (Dec 4, 2010)

alright so i would like to 1) get a new box made for what ima buy. 2)buy the alpine m2000 amp. 3)get either two rockford fosgate t1s (10") or buy one JL Audio10W7-3 for now and another if i decide to do electrical work to my car. Would that be a good setup? If no, why?


----------



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

holyguacamole said:


> alright so i would like to 1) get a new box made for what ima buy. 2)buy the alpine m2000 amp. 3)get either two rockford fosgate t1s (10") or buy one JL Audio10W7-3 for now and another if i decide to do electrical work to my car. Would that be a good setup? If no, why?


TBH, box building really isn't that hard. True, building a great box isn't a simple task, but building something that works is usually not too hard. 

On the amp, I would suggest something other than the alpine. You can't go wrong with a Sundown SAZ-1200, or maybe a used Sax-1000 or something in that area. Also, a Memphis 16-MC1.1100 or 16-MC1.1500 would probably do the job nicely.

I recommend going with the TC Sounds. I believe that they will sound great, and won't break the bank like the W7. Either that or T1's. You can't go wrong with double the sd (cone area). 

Finally, electrical. Do the big three with 1/0 gauge wire. I had a friend running 3000watts rms with only the big three done. Doesn't cost a ton, and should do the job.

Feel free to tear down my opinions, I'm no expert, just my thoughts.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Go with the cheaper dual 10" setup over the single W7. Find someone to design you a proper ported box & rock the **** out! 

With a ported enclosure you gain considerable efficiency, which in turn doesn't require such a high-powered amplifier. Going this route will probably get you where you want to be without having to spend much, if any, on electrical upgrades.


----------



## holyguacamole (Dec 4, 2010)

Vanlan I think u have helped me out a ton! Thanks. So would it hurt if I did wat u said but my amp was like 800w and my speakers could handle 1200? Just askin cause money isnt a huge issue. Just cant blow like $1000 on an amp lol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

It's better to have a little more than the subs can handle over having less imo. This way you get the subs full potential without straining the amp.


----------

